

Show HN: Turn any image into a collage of emojis - Kamogo
http://www.image2emoji.com/

======
bramgg
Fun, but you should really make it render with real emojis so people can
copy/paste the results.

------
techaddict009
Nice work. Can we know what algo or mapping logic you using to do this?

~~~
Kamogo
Thanks! Essentially it splits the image into emoji-sized parts and finds the
dominant color of that part using color-thief.js. It then converts the RGB
value into the LAB color space and finds the closest emoji match using the
CIE76 color difference algorithm. The emojis are also handpicked to ensure no
small ones like the plane and car get in.

------
iwonagr
hahaha :) cool stuff! Feedback: smaller emojis would be a bit better. Would it
make sense to add 'download' jpg after conversion?

Nice job!

~~~
iwonagr
I tried copying the emojis and sending via iMessage. Didn't work :( didn't
work on FB either. How do you use it?

